# F1 2011 Discussion



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Codemasters has already announced the game will release on 24 September 2011. I didn't get much chance to play the first one, but in bits and pieces, it was a solid game with superb graphics, particularly the environment, and effects on the car were also pretty cool. So before this version release, I am planning to finish off the 2010 version. In the meantime, here's half a dozen screenshots published by Codemasters for your viewing pleasure:-

F1 2011 Preview - Screenshot Gallery - PC

I must admit, they look damn good. What say?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

Well it does looks good. But previous one was full of bugs and all that I hope this is good afterall its codemasters.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess, game publishers have started giving us freebies with their games. Ubisoft had their dreaded DRM, others like EA are giving away free bugs (remember Crysis 2?).

Previously they were bug-free, now there are free bugs. 

btw, have you finished the previous version?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Nah played it for sometime but didn't completed it. I got Bulletstorm when I was playing this one.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2011)

F1 2010 was very well made , gameplay was quite authentic , the interviews and Agent was a bit cheesy but no complaints about the racing part , looked real as much as as possible.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well it does looks good. But previous one was full of bugs and all that I hope this is good afterall its codemasters.



I have f1 2010 and there are no bugs or glithes in the game. It runs flawlessly but is very very difficult.

You require a controller or a steering wheel to play this.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Will try with keyboard and see...

And a preview from Atomic Gamer:-

E3 2011 Preview: F1 2011 - Free video game downloads, news, reviews, videos, patches, demos, screenshots and more at AtomicGamer


Looks like this is shaping up nicely (you can always rely on Codies for racing games). KERS and DRS would be added. Hmmm, how they are gonna implement it and how its going to affect gameplay? Interesting times ahead.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I faced several bugs. It used to crash many time and also sometimes I was able to drive into others.  Crashing really pissed me off so I uninstalled.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I faced several bugs. It used to crash many time and also sometimes I was able to drive into others.  Crashing really pissed me off so I uninstalled.


Did you force DX9?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope I didn't. Why would I do that.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I have f1 2010 and there are no bugs or glithes in the game. It runs flawlessly but is very very difficult.
> 
> You require a controller or a steering wheel to play this.



Definitely , this game is tough [ Didn;t mention first because i though only i sucked at it and all would have gone like "Tough ?? Naah quite easy!!" 

My friend once finish a race and shouted like crazy , then he said  he finished top 10.


----------



## azzu (Jul 9, 2011)

^ indeed quite Tough 
loving 2010 now..
bought a basic wheel for d game...

hoping to order 2011 if priced Correctly (under my budget)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2011)

#1 bug = when you go for pit stop (default*) - tyre change, you'll be stuck in your pits untill the last car leaves the pits

* - set by the game, all the other cars come in for tyre change at that lap.

[YOUTUBE]lqEfVxKoIEE[/YOUTUBE]

that bug has not been fixed in patch, the only workaround is pit a lap early or later. 



go online today for Brit GP races, or tell a time, i'll host the race


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey saw the screenshots !

I feels to be amazing in the terms of its Graphics !

What would be its aprox. cost in the Indian market !


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Xjru9m5bN3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 9, 2011)

^ I faced a different bug. Where AI players will not pit. Wonder if they fixed it in the patch. I was done with the game way be fore that.

Edited youtube links as well. post the code that is after 'v=' in the youtube URL


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> Hey saw the screenshots !
> 
> I feels to be amazing in the terms of its Graphics !
> 
> What would be its aprox. cost in the Indian market !



999 approx...Check out Flipkart for a discount...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

I am a huge F1 fan  
Used to play older version of games like we are bombarded with spam in internet.

I am thinking to get this one


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

This one will also be having the Delhi track, right?


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> 999 approx...Check out Flipkart for a discount...


Hey dude its costing Rs. 1929 including discount !


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

Its only 850 :- Formula 1 2011: PC: Flipkart Games


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice pricing.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Yup Indeed. They are even providing AC:Reveleations and Arkham City at the same price..


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Now that's something...


----------



## lordirecto (Jul 10, 2011)

I saw the trailer of F1 2k11, and I feel that all the gfx elements appear very artificial.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you please explain on that?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2011)

> At last week’s F1 2011 press preview day I got another chance to talk to Paul Jeal, Senior Producer of the Formula 1 games at Codemasters and ask him some of the questions that his E3 2011 interview “Now we’ve almost got an AI driver with 6 brains” had generated.
> 
> Read about Paul’s thoughts on victory laps, tyre degradation, racing against real F1 drivers in the game and having a virtual race control with other people acting as race stewards.
> 
> ...



Paul Jeal “We are now able to have oversteer and understeer you can catch.” - The Average Gamer


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice link s18000rpm.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

All I am asking them is, make that damn AI drivers to PIT.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2011)

*Safety car deployed in F1 2011*



> Codemasters have confirmed the safety car will feature in F1 2011, the official F1 game to be released next month.
> 
> The feature was in high demand from fans after it was not included in last year’s F1 2010.
> 
> ...


Safety car deployed in Codemasters’ F1 2011 | F1 game

w00t w0000t


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay yaba daba do . . . 
2011 will be class, hope it wont have that other car ghost passing another car 
And good AI will do


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Just make it as real as possible. Safety car is a welcome addition. I only wish they would take care of the login and profile save problems related to GFWL in other Codies games.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 19, 2011)

The AI in F1 2010 was also missing fuel simulation , i.e their cars' speed weren't affected by the amount of fuel they were carrying. Always gave them an unfair advantage. 

Hope this is fixed in F1 2011.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

@ Skud
You play online?
hows the game play, smooth ?

@ Tachyon

No man, you can change fuel loads and it gives difference in laptimes also with the tyre type hard/soft and the degradation. I cant drive with softs more than 8-9 laps. If i did, it always got punctured :/


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Nah. Talking about my previous experience with Dirt 2/3, and F1 2010.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

give a shot to rfactor, superb


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Given a couple of years back, then ran out of steam, er, patience. 

Might get rFactor 2 once released.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

I never liked F1 games instead used to play SBK or MotoGP more
but my frnd is a big Fan of all F1 genres..so he finished it as soon it arrived in stores...


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

@  skud
you play with keyboard or wheel ?
Iam also a big Fan of f1 and i many games of it > F1 2000 challenge, mod 05,06, Mania 07,08, Gp 09 and F1 2010 codemasters  

Will grab f1 2011


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Planning to get a wheel next year, till then it's keyboard only.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

my friend has logitech one, he says its really fun to play with it and also with wheels we can turn properly


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

I think Logitech has already stopped making them.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 19, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ Skud
> You play online?
> hows the game play, smooth ?
> 
> ...



Pratik,

Did you misread my post? I never said it wasn't possible to change fuel loads. Just that AI racers will always go at top speed regardless of how much fuel they're carrying.

This bug is still present as of version 1.01 . I believe there's a 3rd-party Mod that fixes this ,but its a shame Codemasters were too lazy to fix this , alongside the infamous pit-lane bug.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh yes AI were unaffected by it. yeah got it man 
Thats why they were super fast on later part of the race when i always struggled with hard tyres which past the cliff.

@ Skud
Damn but there are good options right? i dont have desktop at my newplace 
Gaming always rocks on Desktop's


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

i play 2010 on genius wheel , the experience is simply awesome..,...(even though its the basic ver)

cant wait to Grab 2011 and start playing online :B


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2011)

for 'good' experience, get a Xbox 360 controller or any other with "ANALOG Triggers".

for mind blowing experience, get a force feedback wheel, like Logitech Driving Force GT.

tried the game with that wheel at friend's house, it was like a completely different game, that experience still gives me goosebumps 

on the fly 'brake balance' adjustments & the manual transmission :O (button behind wheel).

for games like this, dont buy cheap wheel with only vibration crap, buy one with strong FF, like the logitech.

that wheel costs around 8-9k


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> for 'good' experience, get a Xbox 360 controller or any other with "ANALOG Triggers".
> 
> for mind blowing experience, get a force feedback wheel, like Logitech Driving Force GT.
> 
> ...



Cant buy a wheel of that much cost , but still trust me basic vibr wheel gives much much better feel than any other controller (even x360 cont)
using of Paddle shifters , braking acceleration , pitstop limiter , changing the wing on fly ...etc..(playing with all helps off , braking racing line etc.. its just plainly awesome)
also with the addition of DRS this year , it wd be awesome


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2011)

true about all the things you mentioned, except Force Feedback (FF), its all about FF when playing with a wheel 
save 1k every month for 8 months & then enjoy the best experience of your life. 


for that wheel, i have to buy a new PC table


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

More than wheel that table is the problem for me. Looks like it will a long time. Already not enough space in my room.  


Anyway, check the safety car video here:

[YOUTUBE]2OKJgyDhQ20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azzu (Aug 19, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> true about all the things you mentioned, except Force Feedback (FF), its all about FF when playing with a wheel
> save 1k every month for 8 months & then enjoy the best experience of your life.



yep saving up for it...
and also thinking of setting up a custom seating position .. (just thinking)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Whats a safety car?? I don't know as I am not much of a watcher of F1 races on TV.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

Wikipedia:

Safety car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> In motorsport, a safety car or pace car is a car which limits the speed of competing cars on a racetrack in the case of a caution period such as an obstruction on the track. During a caution period the safety car enters the track ahead of the leader. Competitors are not allowed to pass the safety car or other competitors during a caution period, and the safety car leads the field at a pre-determined safe speed, which may vary by series and circuit. At the end of the caution period, the safety car leaves the track and the competitors may resume racing.




Generally yellow flags are waved to denote the racers that safety car is on track.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm....OK thanks for the info. Didn't knew about this before.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 20, 2011)

Any idea when this game would launch here?
1 or 2 Weeks after international launch?


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

One of the first reviews:-

F1 2011 Game Review - PC


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 
Game is on flipkart preorder @ 899 for pc


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

It's 850.  Very good pricing. BTW, Dirt 3 is 599 only.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> It's 850.  Very good pricing. BTW, Dirt 3 is 599 only.



850 ! 
you have ordered f1 2011 ?
dirt 3  
Im missing my Desktop


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

Thinking. I would be away from my place during Pujas, so can't order now.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 20, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for the game !!!


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes man me too 
but really f1 season 11 sucked, redbull has fastest car and thats why f1 is becoming monotonous :/


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 20, 2011)

When is it releasing here?


----------



## mitraark (Sep 21, 2011)

Graphics look outdated, really disappointing


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2011)

Is it so?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

outdated hello 
which game has more improved graphics  f1 challenge 
but yes gameplay is bit down not graphics


----------



## smenews (Sep 21, 2011)

This is Formula 1 racing, an event which is awaited all year long and that too across the world. So this time finally the wait for the Indian F1 racing fans is soon going to get over, as finally Formula 1 is coming to the country. At last the 2011 is going to be a great year, as the inaugural Indian Grand Prix will surely leave you in awe. Although this is not the first time that this event is set for India (earlier Chennai was the venue). But this time there is an extra pinch to it, as the venue is Buddha International Circuit, Greater Noida just 24 km from Delhi. 

After many attempts, Formula one grand prix has come to India, not only this, to add more excitement to it, Indian Formula1 team (whose owner is Vijay Mallya) is also participating in it. But this time the Indian driver will be Karun Chandok, who has established his name as a prominent F1 driver. Besides him as a surprise for the Indian race lovers, Lewis Hamilton is also participating in it.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

@ ^
Also Mcl and RBR will be in India for demo runs in Delhi and Banglore 
Alonso and Lewis are the only ones who has come up and speak that they want to win here. This will be one of the fastest circuits around the world. Dont miss this one as this is the first year, if it is a big success then next year prices of the tickets will sky rocket. So do book for this year huh. One can book tickets through bookmyshow or official site. Tickets are starting from 2500 so its really low. Go for it guys. Sadly i cant go due to my office :/


F1 2011 Game play "found it on planet f1 forum"


Spoiler



Handling model is light years better than F1 2010. The cars present with a sense of weight shift, and the steering is more precise. However, the best part is the instability-you will have the back end all over the place if you aren't precise, and if you get something wrong it snaps away, but you can save it--unless it goes to far, in which case you'll be in the barriers quickly.

The DRS and KERS are an absolute blast to use. I ran a lower downforce setup in India in my second online race and absolutely BLEW by a guy using both, but couldn't get it stopped in time, and paid heavily for it in the fast sections that track later on in the lap (the low df setup, i mean). It's so fun figuring out where to use the KERS and DRS, and where not to-especially in qualifying, where you can use it anywhere. However, you get greedy and don't get it shut off in time before a fast bend, and you will bin it instantly as there is no downforce on the rear of the car. I kept doing this in Malaysia and crashed heavily in turn 5 there; fixed the car, went out again and binned it heavily in turn 10 trying to use the DRS too much. It is a lot more fun than I imagined it would be-you get a faster sensation in the cockpit, the sound changes, and the added speed make it much harder to stop in time for the next turn, as you cannot use the same braking markers. Also, when you get a tow, your view changes in that the sensation of speed is greater and you lose downforce through turns-it's exhilarating knowing you are getting a speed advantage but also can bite you because you will not make the next corner as normal because you will get understeer. 

You can abuse the curbs too much, in my opinion though- I liked the difficult of that in 2010, in this game you are able to attack the with much more vigor and not spin. The Brakes in the game have been massively improved. If you try to use the same braking points as you did in 2010, you will stop way too soon-that took me some time to adapt to.

I just got done playing for 4 hours-the game is so much fun I don't know where to begin. They have made gigantic improvements in my eyes. There are some faults, but the game is so much fun I don't care. If you liked 2010, this will blow your mind. For people who like sims, they will applaud the changes to the handling model.

I can't wait to play tomorrow night. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2011)

Game is releasing this weekend or n next week.
Just got it confirmed from intencity &  next world.
I always wanted that , no down force if too close to a car.
I'm moving to Chennai, damn it'll take some   Weeks to get a net connection here.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 22, 2011)

@ s18000rpm 
so you gonna buy it or download it


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 22, 2011)

Already pre ordered, internet for multiplayer and co-op career championship


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2011)

Eagerly waiting...
no shop here in hyd (as far i hav searched) are giving an exact date for the availability 
looks like i hav to pre-order it from LB.
BTW : The game is Available for Download ( AHEM vers)
although u just shudnt miss the multiplayer action


----------



## mitraark (Sep 23, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> outdated hello
> which game has more improved graphics  f1 challenge
> but yes gameplay is bit down not graphics



I admit i am not much of a gamer but i would definitely say the graphics of the game is quite bland. Here are some screenshots from another site.

*shareimage.ro/images/x0zbla29sz2fumfv4k8d.jpg

*shareimage.ro/images/4nja5v9wk8omku84nma.jpg

They are not much high resolution sorry i will get back with more screens if possible.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry man cant view images, office interent allows thinkdigit but not images


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 24, 2011)

has anyone got the game yet?

does it use old save files for progress? or do we start with new teams, again?
(i havent read any review, dont want to spoil the experience )
why i'm asking this is, i'm still in season 2 in f1 2010


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 25, 2011)

Played for 30mins. The thing is improved. For good.

First off, menu system. It is sleek and smooth. Loading screens and the statistics shows up in real nice way (we can't move the camera now while the game is loading). They changed the engineers room a bit. And the controls feel smooth. Way better than 2010. Visuals are sweet. But my HD4890 is chocking. I'm running on high-ultra. with 2xMSAA, the thing drops even to 20frames at times. But on an average will be like ~30. Sided with FI. Practiced in Melbourne circuit for 30mins. Should improve in couple of corners. But.. will go on to Qualifying race anyways. Had enough practice. Will iron out my issues there


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 25, 2011)

he he practice mate 
i have played 2010 in hard with no aids i can do pole time within 2-3 laps


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2011)

game out here (India) officially?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 26, 2011)

flipkart and nextworld are taking preorders. So, I guess it isn't.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 26, 2011)

AI wise
rfactor>f1 challenge'99 original>f1 2011>f1 2010>f1 championship edition>f1 mania>f1 delux>f1 challenge mods !


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2011)

this game's ridden with bugs.
check this official forum of theirs 
*community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2011-general-discussion-1403

I think CodeWankers are competing with EA, - "who can release a game with most bugs/glitches"

man, going through that forum is sad, but fk it, i'm still going to buy it & play


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2011)

> *love game but found cm doing a small
> cheat...*
> i want you to do a grandprix and put tyre
> wear and damage on full and put it to
> ...



community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2011-general-discussion-1403/472873-love-game-but-found-cm-doing-small-cheat.html

This is really bad.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2011)

what the!
still no news on Indian release. :/

Even the first patch is out on PS3, xbox & PC patch already submitted to gfwl.
I hate the Indian importers, zapak. Why are they taking so long.
Www.community.codemasters.com/forum...6-patch-status-thread-updated-28-09-11-a.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

PC gaming  lovers why not buy it on Steam? Although its badly overpriced 

BTW, the tickets for the Delhi race is way too overpriced. 35k for a seat on main grandstand? They must be kidding.


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2011)

As you said, price is the problem on Steam. A retail copy would be much cheaper.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 30, 2011)

many of my friends already have this game, most of them download it and other from flipkart. They say f1 2011 is an improvement but still no match for rFactor


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2011)

F1 2011 was never intended to match/better rFactor which is an out and out simulator. The beauty of games like F1 or Dirt is that they are a blend of simulation and arcade style of racing. So not being a match for rFactor doesn't necessarily means its a bad game. They belong to different worlds.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ F1 2011 is not an arcade racer. Its a simulator. In other words , pure hardcore racing. F1 is graphically much advanced than rfactor. Disable all driving assists in f1 and watch it frustrate you. Extraordinary driving skills are required to play this game.

F1 definitely is unplayable using a keyboard. Controller or racing wheel are a must.


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Disable all driving assists in f1 and watch it frustrate you.*



This! Codies are trying to reach a wider population with easier modes, but hardcore racers can always try out the higher difficulties.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes. This game will be very difficult with every assist turned off. It will be impossible to play it on keyboard then but hey there is a different charm of playing from keyboard


----------



## tkin (Sep 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> As you said, price is the problem on Steam. A retail copy would be much cheaper.


Whenever did price held us back??


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> F1 2011 was never intended to match/better rFactor which is an out and out simulator. The beauty of games like F1 or Dirt is that they are a blend of simulation and arcade style of racing. So not being a match for rFactor doesn't necessarily means its a bad game. They belong to different worlds.



Whaat ?
dude we the f1 fans needs games like these which are more to close to f1. Codemasters again made a game which is prime in Graphics only. I can lap even in hard mode Fastest lap in a HRT  wtf is this. We had great expectation from this game but when played even my 12 year old bro can challenge me  

where as rfactor is fun
its really difficult a thing for gamer 
you have to man handle the car which really matters, 
controling the car is challenging, you have to concentrate for each lap

Last thing to add

F1 2010/2011 is the game for one who are more attracted towards the glamour of f1 not racing


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2011)

Its true that AI is a let down, but you can play coop split screen / online MP, there, only the better driver will win.

Driving with medium TC was real pain in the ass with xbox controller.(F1 2010)

For me steam is out  of question, since My internet source is 10GB 3g plan :/

Just checked next world sure, they are still taking pre order 

Anyways, those who are getting/got the game, lets MP soon


----------



## Skud (Sep 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Whenever did price held us back??




yeah, for sure. 



pratik385 said:


> Whaat ?
> dude we the f1 fans needs games like these which are more to close to f1. Codemasters again made a game which is prime in Graphics only. I can lap even in hard mode Fastest lap in a HRT  wtf is this. We had great expectation from this game but when played even my 12 year old bro can challenge me
> 
> where as rfactor is fun
> ...




I think you are talking about a *real sim*, which F1 never intended to be. Heck, with Dirt, Codies have killed the beauty of Colin McRae Rally too. But definitely, they are reaching out to a larger audience. And of course, both F1 and Dirt are far from an arcade racer. And rFactor 2 will be out next year, I think. So, just wait...


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

Well I havent played this game but I have played 2010. The game is good no doubt but I think it could be better. 
F1'02 felt a great game to play. If only those mods for tracks would work. The tracks are the main thing that make me play these games.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> This! Codies are trying to reach a wider population with easier modes, but hardcore racers can always try out the higher difficulties.



Yes but that doesn't make it an arcade racer. Nfs series , ridge racer , burnout etc are arcade racers. F1 doesn't come in that genre.

Dirt 3 has become a lot easier and doesn't feel like a sim anymore.


----------



## Skud (Oct 1, 2011)

+1 vicky.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 1, 2011)

Good news guys, nextworld site has updated the status to New Release. 
nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW4161

Now lets see how long it'll take to get the delivery.

Btw, the price is still at 850, so those who want to buy it, buy it soon, or price will go back to original - 999.


*updated:* (7:30pm)
now Intencity also have updated, they have the game  "In Stock"


anyone up for CO-OP championship?


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Good news guys, nextworld site has updated the status to New Release.
> nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW4161
> 
> Now lets see how long it'll take to get the delivery.
> ...



Link mate, i want to buy 
i currently dont have a broadband or we would have played OL


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2011)

Buy F1 (Formula 1) 2011 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available. 850/- (new registred account get Rs.25 reward points, you can use it to buy this, so final price= 825/-)

Intencity - F1 2011 [PC] - 900/-


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks a ton, i will share this with my f1 buds 
my bro has ordered today only but from flipkart though 
Flipkart.com: Formula 1 2011: Game: PC


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2011)

1st Patch released - v1.1
*community.codemasters.com/forum/f1...03/474265-pc-patch-v1-1-standalone-links.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> Good news guys, nextworld site has updated the status to New Release.
> nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW4161
> 
> Now lets see how long it'll take to get the delivery.
> ...


So have you got it yet?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2011)

The courier nobs have decided to send the game back, idiots didn't even make a call to my number, frikkin idiots.
Have to call those blithering idiots tomorrow, stupid asses, now i've to spend for petrol to get the game from their office,i.e. If they still have game with them.
Overall it'll cost more than retail price :/
sent next world cc a mail too.


----------

